
Dutch Supercomputer Uses Gaming Technology to Study Fast Radio Bursts - bcaulfield
https://www.astron.nl/most-powerful-dutch-supercomputer-boosts-new-radio-telescope
======
gbrown_
Surely this is in breach of Nvidia's updated EULA for GeForce drivers?

